# Goodwood revival overnight



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Were any of you at this years revival meeting and if so did you notice anyone stoping over in the carparks?

Big birthday next september so we re considering going to next years revival and just want one night over before heading home, but don t really want to add the overpriced campsite cost to the allready expensive tickets.

Any suggestions ( apart from don t go)

Jon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I doubt very much whether "security" would allow it.  


You could find a quiet spot on the downs somewhere :wink: , but best bet is to book in early on CCC's Slindon or Graffham sites - both within easy reach. There are a few CL/ CS's around (but not many) - Sunnyside at Barnham is a good CS - they have rallies & THS's there as well.


----------

